# The Person Below Me ~ Part 4 ~



## little seahorse

Last one was: The person below me needs to lose weight.

I certainly do - having twins that weighed nearly 15lb between them wasn't easy, and 5 months later I still haven't shifted any weight!! Aaaargh!!!

The person below me needs a holiday!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I would love a holiday,can't see it coming other that for IVF cycle in Spain!!

TPBM  is dreading going to work tomorrow


----------



## Spaykay

False - on my holibobs

TPBM likes eating snails


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yuk no

The person below me has long hair


----------



## fuzzier

i have mid length hair tho may be having it chopped or straightened (not decided) on Friday as going to a wedding on Saturday. 

TPBM is cooking a roast


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no

the person below me likes watching TV soaps


----------



## larkles

No 

TPBM is going to get drunk this weekend


----------



## Spaykay

Nope, awaiting ET

TPBM has a cold


----------



## SnowPatrol

No

TPBM loves gardening


----------



## Spaykay

Yes, but only have a pokey balcony  

TPBM plays a musical instrument.


----------



## ❣Audrey

Yes I do! Saxophone, Piano, Guitar and Drums!

TPBM is doing their housework today? xxx


----------



## larkles

No

TPBM is supposed to be working today


----------



## sallywags

yep

I am actually at work, but not doing much!

TPBM has just eaten cake.


----------



## ❣Audrey

Nope!!!

TPBM is having lunch xxx


----------



## REC

Not as such, having a coffee  

TPBM is going to a party at the weekend


----------



## Lorna

Sort of going to a wedding this weekend. Should be trying to get ready.

TPBM went to the cinema last night


----------



## Topkat08

Nope 

TPBM hasnt had a bath in a week


----------



## REC

Nope, had 1 last night, infact I have one every night

TPBM is a memebr of friends reunited


----------



## Topkat08

nope

TPBM drives a mini


----------



## REC

Nope Fiesta & a Laguna

TPBM can touch there nose with their tongue


----------



## Suzie

Nope!

TPBM has passed wind at least once today


----------



## Topkat08

Nope! 

TPBM isnt very happy


----------



## REC

Nope, am very very happy!


TPBM has a hairy bum!


----------



## Suzie

ewww Nope! 

TPBM is planning on consuming some alcohol this weekend?


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Nope not a drop and for good reasons 

TPBM is at work on the PC and should be working and not on FF


----------



## REC

Well not working exactly, more like doing household chores!!  

TPBM is cooking lasagne for tea


----------



## Topkat08

Nope (havent thought about tea yet  )

TPBM hasnt shave their legs (ewww)


----------



## REC

Ugh.. Nope, I have silky smooth legs today  

TPBM wiped their nose on their sleeve today


----------



## Topkat08

LOL nope! 

TPBM is having a romantic night in


----------



## Suzie

ummm romance?  Nope I have residents commitee meeting  (dont ask  )

TPBM can name the singers in wetlife


----------



## REC

Shane, Kian, Mark & Nicky

TPBM loves westlife!!


----------



## Suzie

ummmm nope   

TPBM went through a gothic phase as a teen?


----------



## REC

I wish I had done it in public but I Only did in my head...

TPBM is having friday night in having a take away & watching a dvd


----------



## Topkat08

how did u know lol 

TPBM is going bald


----------



## REC

EEkk hope to gawd i aren't!!  

TPBM is sat here on FF when she should be in the kitchen preparing tea!


----------



## Topkat08

That sounds about right lol

TPBM has never had an orgasm


----------



## Suzie

ummm Nope 

TPBM love christmas?

x


----------



## REC

Oh yes!!  

TPBM is having a 25th Anniversary Party in November!


----------



## Topkat08

lol long way off there yet  

TPBM has a weird fetish


----------



## Lorna

Does liking cheese and jam sandwiches count?

TPBM can stand on their head


----------



## Topkat08

I can leaning up against a wall  

TPBM suffers from smelly feet


----------



## larkles

Woo hoo that's definatlely me    so bad my ickle girl Poppygirl (rip) waited for me to get home so she could roll her head in my smelly shoes (such love  )

The Person above me (not below??) is going to have a lovely massage by her fantastic adorable attentive dh/dp


----------



## Topkat08

if i get my way i will 

Ok.. The Person Above Me.......

Is going to _give her _ fantastic adorable attentive dh/dp a lovely massage!!! 

x


----------



## Lorna

Nope,  after the busy weekend we have had, both of us just want to flop down, and do nothing

TPBM went for a walk today


----------



## twiglets

Yes I did actually, how did you know? 

TPAM is going to have some lovely ice cream tonight


----------



## Lorna

Nope. Got flu not eating

TPBM has a dark secret.  Please tell all


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no skeletons in my closet I am afraid

TPBM likes ice cream  (what flavour??)


----------



## twiglets

vanilla

TPBM is going to finish all of the ironing tonight!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no way

TPBM loves shopping


----------



## ebonie

Yeah when i got money i love shopping  
by the way i thought for a couple of minutes that tpbm was a members name   

TPBM is a chocaholic


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no hangover last night!!
didn't go out
TPBM is doing their housework


----------



## larkles

Yes-in between catching up on here

TPBM is going for a walk this afternoon


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no- don't seem to have time, but do flick through magazines!!

TPBM is going to watch 'I'm a Celebrity Get me Out of Here'


----------



## larkles

Yes-sort of-it's my 2nd week but am going to be very good this week    

TPBM should be working but is on FF


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

TPBM is oranganised for Xmas!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

you've got to be joking!! when is it again........!!!   

TPBM is sitting in the sofa wondering why i'm a celeb isn't on!!!


----------



## fuzzier

Too right he is a bore

TPBM wants chocolate fingers the white chocolate ones (can't find them anywhere and i really want some)


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

oooh found it!!!    

TPBM is really tired and wants to curl up watching crap tv


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooh yes, cold and exhausted

TPBM watches I'm a celebrity get me out of here


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No

The person below me ate too much food tonight


----------



## Mrs Nikki

No having to wait till pay day next week for anything like that

TPBM is looking forward to the possibility of snow this weekend


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

I'm working so will be a bummer!!  

TPBM is looking forward to the weekend


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Yes so I can sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep lol

TPBM is at work on their lunch break


----------



## Spaykay

Nope, off coz of ill kids at work!

TPBM is feeling REAAAAALlY lazy!


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Hell yeah lmao

TPBM is drinking water


----------



## larkles

Yes 2 litres done 2 to go  

TPBM is going away for the weekend


----------



## Spaykay

Nope, fun weekend around Madrid!

TPBM is sciving


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no worked a 15 hour day today

TPBM has fresh flowers in the house


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

Yay!!  

Dh bought them!! 

TPBM has had enough of shopping!!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

You're MAD!!!     

Yes i am freezing, walked to mum and dads house, my ears are now frozen off!!  

TPBM is waiting for x factor to start.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes love all the reality stuff!!

TPBM has done the lottery this week


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

DH does every week, but i never do, does that count as yes or no!! 

TPBM is hungry


----------



## ebonie

Lol yes i am hungry i have food on cooking now  

TPBM is waiting for a phone call


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no

TPBM had snow today!


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥

if thats what you call it then yes!!

TPBM is having family around today for dinner


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Nope just me dh and cats 

TPBM has started xmas shopping


----------



## ebonie

yes its chill out time lol


The person below me needs a new pc


----------



## Mrs Nikki

So much have a borrowed lap top that the screen doesn;t work on and a flat screen that the lap top is connected too!

TPBM is looking forward to xmas


----------



## larkles

No

TPBM is having a few drinks tonight (moi!)


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Nope

TPBM is watching Men in Black whilst surfing


----------



## ebonie

lol nope not men in black im watching divaS on itv lol

Tpbm is very very bored this evening


----------



## larkles

Yes   

Tpbm is going to bed now


----------



## jessfiveash

no not yet  
eating eggs on toast as cooked by my DH we were feeling a bit peckish  

TPBM is thinking   on not not monday


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Nope, working fri, sat, sun nights this week so, horay   for monday, no more work for four days!!!

TPBM is fed up with dieting!


----------



## ebonie

r u sure u havent been stalking me 


TPBM is very organised


----------



## jessfiveash

organised whats that  
heehehe



TPBM wants snow this christmas


----------



## larkles

Correct   

TPBM has got a cold


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no luckily

TPBM is well organised for Xmas


----------



## jessfiveash

ummm last time i was asked if i was organised... 
i'm taking the hint... 



TBPM  has a headache


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no headache for me

TPBM should be doing the housework


----------



## ebonie

mm well i have got things i should be doing  

TPBM

Is cooking food ??


----------



## jessfiveash

nope DH is   



TBPM is watching tv?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

TPBM is in their pj's


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah  



TBPM is drinking coffee


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no just thinking about it!

TPBM had desert today


----------



## jessfiveash

no   just loads of dinner  


TPBM in needing a pee


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no can't be bothered

TPBM paid a bill today


----------



## jessfiveash

no ..tomorrow  


TPBM is thinking of putting there tree up?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

not yet!!!

TPBM has bought Xmas cards


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah last janurary   


TPBM has finished christmas shopping??


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

No not even started

TPBM likes their job


----------



## ebonie

yes 

Tpbm 

is food shopping today


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

No - yesterday

TPBM is watching morning tv


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah...boring tho...


TPBM is freezing


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no cosy in the house have to venture out for appt this pm tho

TPBM no perfume on today


----------



## ebonie

Nope sorry  


TPBM is having a nice cup of coffee.


----------



## jessfiveash

DivaB said:


> No perfume as getting ready to cycle and supposedly the embies dont like perfumed soaps, lotions.....etc
> 
> really
> 
> yeah lovely coffee while i still can
> 
> TPBM is cooking dinner?


----------



## jessfiveash

thanks divab  

yeah   no celeb   watching film instead on film 4 very funny  




TPBM is in need of a hair cut??


----------



## larkles

Yes and am having one today   

TPBM has flu


----------



## ebonie

No but i have a cold   i shoud have had the hair cut one  i am so desperate as well 

TPBM is feeling so fed up


----------



## DizziSquirrel

nope 
TPBM is cold!


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah   freezing!


TPBM is really tired


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah  

 totlally baffled

TPBM wants a chocolate advent calendar!


----------



## ebonie

mmm yeah i could do with one  

Tpmb is enjoying a nice alchohlic drink


----------



## jessfiveash

yep..watching it now!!



TPBM prefers ant rather then dec??


----------



## ebonie

Is ant the shorter one   if he is then yes id prefer him  


TPBM Loves google


----------



## jessfiveash

ant is the taller one  
dec the short a**e ..lol


yeah google every thing!!  (even  tony reid)  


TPBM is thinking of using the phone


----------



## ebonie

No i havent voted at all, 


TPBM is going to be very busy today


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah ! cake stall at the school today  



TPBM is digging out there scarf, gloves & hat!!


----------



## jessfiveash

cakes  


no but i am going out sat night..girle night out   first time in ages!


TPBM is shivering!


----------



## ebonie

im really sure u spy on me jessfive ash  

TPBM will be so glad so glad to settle down for the night after such a busy day ??


----------



## jessfiveash

yep..cake stall was a sucsess   ate loads....knackered now!


TPBM is going to have a glass of wine tonight (like me)


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah !! 

(divab i'm sure you'll look great   


TPBM is making sure she has her advent calender!! for monday


----------



## ebonie

my calenders here for monday 


TPBM is a night owl


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah  sure  


is really cold!!..


----------



## jessfiveash

no done my shopping in the week.


TPBM is thinking ummmmm what shall i wear tonight??   
(as i have no idea for my night out!   )


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no not going out -( staying in watching TV in the warm)

TPBM is doing a course


----------



## ebonie

No no course for me  


TPBM got vey drunk tonight lol


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no - oncall so no vino for me this week

TPBM has written some Xmas cards


----------



## jessfiveash

no , no day at the movies..  just a sore head   for my great night out... 


TPBM is sooo tired


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Enjoy playing online games 

There are more Games on FF when you become a Charter VIP  along with a few other perks 
For More info check out the link in my signature or the post at the top of this board 


If your already a Charter VIP  ​


----------



## jessfiveash

lol..yeah how did you no divab! it'll take me ages to recover  


TPBM is glad that brian's gone from celeb!


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah! good idea    



TPBM is excited it might snow tonight!


----------



## jessfiveash

oh i hope soooo! he's grown on me loads  


   
love the snow



TPBM is off to bed soon....  like me to catch up on missed hours


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah as it's so cold!!



TPBM is feeling so


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

not yet maybe in a week or two

TPBM is having visitors this week


----------



## jessfiveash

no..keeping putting it off  


TPBM is full of cold


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

no, but slightly sniffles, hope its not a cold!  

TPBM has brought the new Tomb Raider Game!!


----------



## larkles

No-never have anytime for myself except here!

TPBM-dh has just left for the office (night shift)


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah !!


TPBM wants joe to win tonight!!!


----------



## larkles

Yes definately   

TPBM is awaiting af


----------



## jessfiveash

yay joe won!!!!!

not any more! she came earlyer this week thak godness!!

TPBM feeling a bit peckish!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes was at a Xmas party!!

TPBM is waiting for X factor


----------



## jessfiveash

no just watched it    diana went  

TPBM going to have a lie in, in the morning..


----------



## Guest

I'm lying in  

TPBM is having a cooked breakfast this morning


----------



## jessfiveash

not quite need shopping   but i am having toasted muffin with cheese  


TPBM is turning the heating up!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no doesn't feel chilly yet in N London but haven't ventured out yet!!

TPBM is going xmas shopping today


----------



## jessfiveash

no   no money! 


TPBM is going to have a roast dinner today


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no haven't even thought about dinner- not worth cooking a roast for one!


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah as got bac from vets my cat very poorly   


TPBM is in need of a large coffee!


----------



## jessfiveash

night divab  

not yet but wont be long...want to make sure   is ok...

TPBM is needing a pee.....


----------



## Guest

I will once I have drank this huge cappuccino!!!

Tpbm has had a good day


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah knackered today!

TPBM is eyeing up choc biccys


----------



## Mandamae

No i'm eyeing up cream slices mmmmm
TPBM is going to get  tonight


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

not much chance as single at the moment!!!


TPBM is knackered today


----------



## Han72

Yes I am, having to take tablets every 6 hours is totally messing up my sleep patterns and 2weekwait-itis doesn't help either!

TPBM is wondering whether 10th December is too early to put up the Christmas decorations


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

No go for it!!  but no stretching etc on the 2ww!! just gentle bauble hanging or directing the artistic designs!!  (Good luck with it)

TPBM  is reading a good book


----------



## jessfiveash

no not at the mo..on internet to much!! buying to much on ebay  
i have my dec's up!!

TPBM has bought at least one person a pair of socks this christmas


----------



## Mandamae

No , well actually bought some thermal for myself,does that count?
TPBM is looking forward to a nice long sleep


----------



## Guest

I look forward to a long sleep every night but never get one!

Tpbm is raring to go


----------



## Mandamae

yes with my tx that is 

TPBM is looking forward to a   from someone


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no am single so would be very surprised

TPBM is going to write cards this evening


----------



## jessfiveash

no i did then last week  

TPBM is sooo excited for christmas


----------



## Mandamae

yes I am! but no looking forward to having to work xmas day night shift 

TPBM is looking forward to that BFP


----------



## larkles

No-Just had a W8 Spaghetti bolognese vlcd pack with added tabasco-Yummm   

TPBM has to lose a lot of weight before next tx


----------



## jessfiveash

well do have to loose some   


TPBM is going to have a great wekend


----------



## Mandamae

hope so as it's my last night out before we start tx

TPBM is wishing for snow


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah can't wait for snow every where else gets here except here in wales were it should be snowing.. 

   

TPBM is off work today (like me) cause of flu


----------



## Mandamae

no, i'm at work now rushed off my feet so shouldn't really be on here 

TPBM is feeling colourful today


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah i am!!! its my 5th wedding anniversary  



TPBM is looking forwards to the x factor final tonight!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes!!!

TPBM should be wrapping presents!


----------



## jessfiveash

is soooooooooo glad alex won!!

TPBM is having a great night a few glasses of wine


----------



## jessfiveash

opps didnt even ansewr   no wrapping soon

oh dear this wine


----------



## twiglets

naaa didn`t have any wine last night  

TPBM is making a sunday roast today (can I come?   )


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes hopefully done!! can't brave Oxford Street again

TPBM has sent some cHRISTMAS CARDS TODAY


----------



## Mandamae

yes i have

TPBM wants a wispa chocolate bar mmmm


----------



## ebonie

Mmm yes please   

TPBM have all finished for xmas


----------



## Mandamae

no but nearly

TPBM needs to start xmas shopping


----------



## jessfiveash

nope all done  

even wrapped and under the tree  


TPBM  really wants a bowl of ice -cream


----------



## Mandamae

oh yes yes yes, I always do then get the' do you know how much money we haven't got' lecture

TPBM always checks and posts on FF while at work
(like me now )


----------



## larkles

Yes-I've been caught    

TPBM-can't concentrate on work and wants to go home


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes it was one of those days

TPBM has got a Xmas tree up


----------



## jessfiveash

yep ages a go now!  

TPBM is feeling blue tonight


----------



## jessfiveash

DivaB said:


> Yes been feeling blua all day.....
> Jess- so sorry about Smudge
> 
> thank you divab
> 
> no not a puppy couldnt cope with one of them....  maybe a kitten tho
> 
> TPBM wishes it was christmas this week!


----------



## Mandamae

no i'm not ready yet

TPBM likes tequila


----------



## jessfiveash

ummm it don't like me!!   


TPBM is having a christmas dinner in work today   (like me)


----------



## larkles

Nope but had a few glasses of Bubbly   gone straight to my head  

TPBM-didn't put enough postage on their overseas Xmas cards and they're all coming back one by one...   

Jess


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no (well not yet!!!)

TPBM is going to someone's house for Xmas dinner


----------



## Mandamae

yes going to my sisters- always do, i love spending it with my neice and nephew 

TPBM needs a wee


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

now you've suggested it........


TPBM has eaten too much today!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

not looking forward to it but will need to!!!!

TPBM is not working tomorrow!


----------



## Guest

most certainly am but I will enjoy it

TPBM is hoping Santa had them on his list


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Anxiety is prob not the right word for me but overewhelmed and running out of time- Xmas Day will be lovely as will be with 3 dear friends


TPBM is having a take away tonight


----------



## jessfiveash

no, no take away..dont get paid no till tuesday  

TPBM is working her last day of work today till jan!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no not till 24th!!

TPBM is going to visit family this weekend


----------



## larkles

NO    this person is off on her long awaited trip to Lapland at 1am   hate early flights but will be in bliss this time tomorrow, no computers or phones!

TPBM-is fretting as she/he hasn't bought anything for personal xmas present (except for Waitrose busciuts saying "I love You"     (I hope he hasn't bought me any jewellery-will be well embarassed then


----------



## jessfiveash

have a great time larkles  

no were not buying each other any thing this year!   we've spent out on sky + HD and surround system instead..oh and my pink laptop... 


TBPM has a head ache


----------



## Mandamae

oh yes but it's going now after ibuprofen and that i've finished all my xmas shopping for the 1st ever time before xmas eve! yay! just got to wrap them now. 

TPBM has to work through xmas like me


----------



## jessfiveash

no not me   i'm off till jan 5th  

TPBM is trying to decide what to have for dinner tonight


----------



## Mandamae

Lucky you off till 5th jan 
no decision as was late for work so double sandwiches made instead and extra chocolate

TPBM is having thier hair done for xmas on monday


----------



## jessfiveash

no! but i wanted to..but all booked up every where..so i'll let my DH trim it!   


TPBM is feeling so bloated today


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes definitely a weekend of rubbish!

TPBM is going to a Xmas drinks party this week


----------



## jessfiveash

no   no drinks party but i will have a few drinks with my DH

TPBM is eating mince pies


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

had one this evening

TPBM can't wait for a rest over Xmas


----------



## Han72

Yeah but it's not gonna happen not with taking the outlaws from France to England and trying to stave off MIL's temper tantrums...

TPBM is wondering if it's too late to try and get a scrip for some valium...  Oh no, sorry that's me!

TPBM is looking forward to stuffing themselves silly over Christmas


----------



## jessfiveash

no staying home for me!!! thank fully

TPBM is wishing she hadn't eaten so many peanuts!!!!


----------



## Guest

Too much cadburys whole nut!

TPBM is thinking ironing or bed!!!!!


----------



## Mandamae

thinking bed am not well but can't resist FF!

TPBM has a cat climbing the xmas tree


----------



## jessfiveash

@   

ours cats have'nt gone near the tree this year   

TPBM is doing late night shopping tonight


----------



## Mandamae

No not now it's after xmas.

TPBM is wishing they hadn't eaten so much over xmas


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah but still loads of sweets /chocs around  

TPBM is feeling sooooo bloated today


----------



## Mandamae

no am feeling really angry today cause of the buselin    

TPBM understands what i'm going through?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no sorry  hun have never had buseralin only sniffed!!

TPBM is exhausted from Xmas


----------



## Guest

exhausted after work!!!!!

TPBM is watching eastenders


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes.....

TPBM is a TV soap fan


----------



## Guest

oh yes

TPBM is at work tomorrow x


----------



## Honeywitch

Yep, wish I'd stayed home for Christmas - too many new babies and toddlers, but did think I was preg, which was lovely - sadly wrong, never mind, next time.

The PBM had a fantastic Christmas present!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes lots was spoilt by my friends

TPBM is not going to work tomorrow!!!


----------



## Guest

I'm just leaving for work and will be doing the same tomorrow

TPBM has a fab new years eve planned


----------



## jessfiveash

ummmm kinda...pineapple jucie and a party popper..  


TPBM  is sooo excitd to start tx later...  (like me 2 jabs tonight   )


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

TPBM is nursing a hangover from NYE!


----------



## jessfiveash

nope hang over free  


TPBM is watching crap on tv


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

well probably Celeb BB

TPBM is watching Big Brother


----------



## jessfiveash

you mean 2009 divab!    

thanks hun..xx

TPBM is sooooo cold


----------



## Mandamae

Yes just put the heating on

TPBM is going to pamper themselves tonight


----------



## jessfiveash

nope not me...just day 5 on jabs    follwed by a pineapple jucie and a chick flick  


TPBM  is wondering what to have for dinner tonight.


----------



## jessfiveash

thought about dieting but not put in to practise yet...  

TPBM starting to get a cold


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

hope no just getting over a lurgey

TPBM has not been out at all today and stayed in the warm


----------



## jessfiveash

already have....  going good!

TPBM is knackered!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes knackered and it is only Monday

TPBM has taken their Xmas decs down already


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no stuffed from earlier!!!

TPBM is hoping for snow tonight


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah as long as its gone wed morning...  then back wed afternoon so i can get to my scan... 

TPBM wrapped up in there dressing gown


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah it is a bit   been watching but nothing exciting happing  

TPBM is happy


----------



## jessfiveash

no not for me..too bloated!!  

TPBM is starving


----------



## jessfiveash

i did yest (sunday) yeah..spent most of day in bed!! with my cold.. 

TPBM has got butterflies in her tummy today!!


----------



## jessfiveash

no i propally wont...  keep thinking about my embies on board  

TPBM is watching the big bro eviction tonight


----------



## larkles

No way   hate that program

Jess-you look beautiful hun, best of luck for your 2 ww...

Hi Diva!

Larkles

Oops nearly forgot   

TPBM-is feeling so worn out at work


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

TPBM had dessert tonight


----------



## jessfiveash

no but i keep thinking about the ice-cream in the freezer  

TPBM watching the big bro final.... 

(i said similar last time    )


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yes seem to get hooked on all the reality shows!!


TPBM has not had any alcohol this week


----------



## jessfiveash

no    and none next week but hopefully it'll pay off!

TPBM is looking forwards for to  a lie-in tomorrow


----------



## Guest

i wish i have had a glass of wine tonight and maybe earlier in the week too  

TPBM has eaten chocolate today


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no.... but now you have got me thinking and wanting some!!


TPBM always has breakfast


----------



## jessfiveash

yep with out fail  

TPBM is bored this afternoon


----------



## larkles

No am not bored had a wonderful weekend away from Everything  

TPBM-worries about useless things (I do  )

Larkles
xx


----------



## Mandamae

No never

TPBM is eating a sausage sandwich mmmmm


----------



## jessfiveash

no my dinners cooking chips and chicken keiv with ham and cheese inside  

TPBM is feeling rather blue


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

not too bad now 

TPBM has sunny weather outside


----------



## jessfiveash

no   cold  wet and miserable here

TPBM is going out tonight


----------



## Mandamae

Yes if that includes going to my sisters to see niece and nephew 

TPBM is looking forward to a nice chilled bottle of wine mmmm


----------



## jessfiveash

oh yessss  

TPBM has a delima..have nothing that fits!!


----------



## Mandamae

No not yet but hopefully soon with a BFP


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

TPBM doesn't like cooking


----------



## jessfiveash

no i dont  

TPBM wants the snow to come back!


----------



## Mandamae

YES YES YES! I love it

TPBM loves cats


----------



## jessfiveash

yesssssssssssss love all my cats xx


TPBM has been out in the snow today


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yes- sort of we had some snow this morning but all gone now!!

TPBM had a takeaway today


----------



## jessfiveash

no   but cooked a indian 

TPBM is excited its snowing (agian)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no -wish i was!!

TPBM missed work coz of the snow


----------



## jessfiveash

oh i watched him too..the old clips of old jonesy sounds good  

TPBM is drinking tonight


----------



## Mandamae

Yes hav had a drink tonight, just got a    

TPBM is an animal lover


----------



## jessfiveash

so srry mandamae    

yeah animal lover.... 

TPBM is wondering what to have for dinner..?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

just had dinner

TPBM watches Dancing on Ice


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah just watched todd   i wanted him to stay

TPBM has a headache


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

not today

TPBM wants more snow!!!


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah more snow!!! more the better xx

TPBM is feeling rather peckish


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no just had dinner

TPBM had a roast today


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah made by the in-laws  

TPBM is watching sunday night project


----------



## Mandamae

Thanks diva and jess  for the 

no prefer crisps

TPBM is enjoying a nice cold galss of wine like me


----------



## Littlelambxx

No alcohol at the moment waiting to stimm  

TPBM is going to send a Valentines card on Saturday


----------



## jessfiveash

oh valentines forgot about that   
better leave the bank card for DH to see   

TPBM is watching a funny movie  

( the heartbreak kid )


----------



## jessfiveash

i always pig out and feel like a whale   
just had a strawberry trifle   

TPBM is feeling tired


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes and I think a cold is coming !!!


TPBM can't wait for the weekend


----------



## jessfiveash

no dont watch lost  

TPBM is spending way to much time on ebay


----------



## jessfiveash

dont watch it   used to but missed a lot so never got back in to it..but i like grissom theres deff something bout him   

TPBM is going to have some wine tonight


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

not tonight as no-one else in the house! don't want to start being a lone drinker!!

TPBM has bought a new outfit this week


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah i have actually a couple  

TPBM is wondering why theres nothing on tv till later on a sat night


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Yes - there never is on a Sat night!!!

TPBM has taken some photograph this week


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah for ebay stuff that im selling  

TPBM is really should be starting dinner but to busy doing FF games


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

sort of had dinner but should be doing something else!

TPBM likes 'Come Dine with Me'


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah thats good 

TPBM has a birthday this month?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

no

TPBM has been to the theatre this week


----------



## jessfiveash

love clive owen  

yeah good day except now i have a cold coming  

TPBM is drinking coffee


----------



## twiglets

no  

TPBM is going to have a LUVLY


----------



## jessfiveash

oh yeah !!!    to meeeeee!!!! 
woo hoo (on monday )  

TPBM wishes it was the weekend already!


----------



## jessfiveash

thanx divab..  how are you hun..been ages 

yeah avoiding my ironing  

TPBM feeling realy stuffed after eating dinner


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

TPBM likes reality TV shows


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah love all reality shows

TPBM has hurt her shoulder and aching..(


----------



## linlou17

no but a big   for you if you have!! 

TPBM know she should be putting tea on now but cant be botherd


----------



## jessfiveash

all done and eaten spag bol  

TPBM is stuffed after eating all her dinner


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes and picking at an Easter egg!!!

TPBM has been shopping today


----------



## jessfiveash

No not today haveing been any where a lazy day really  

TPBM is watching britains got talent


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes  

TPBM has got fresh flowers in the house


----------



## jessfiveash

i did but i threw them out this morning had been there since before easter  

TPBM is tired and should really get of FF


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

yes

TPBM has housework to do tomorrow


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah but not to much  
i have fitted loads in this week thats why i'm sooooo knackered  

TPBM is a bit worried bout something


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

not really


TPBM is going to do aome gardening


----------



## linlou17

nope only have a bck yard  

TPBM is having a lazy bank holiday monday


----------



## linlou17

no need to maintain weight to start ivf

TPBM is looking forward to weekend


----------



## jessfiveash

yeah i'm off out on weekend for a 30th b'day  

TPBM has'nt been on ff for ages!


----------



## linlou17

not for a few days but feels like ages  

TPBM - is bored at work


----------



## jessfiveash

no at home now...dont get to go on the pc in work i work in a school  

TPBM is knackered


----------



## linlou17

yep - out for the football yesterday and dp came home at 1am fresh from wembley and im up for work this morning  

TPBM - is still recovering form the bank holiday (like me!!!)


----------



## jessfiveash

well i was ( been a while now  )

TPBM is enjoying a glass or two of wine


----------



## fuzzier

nope but may do later

TPBM is having roast lamb today


----------



## jessfiveash

no i went to a kids party so jelly and ice cream for me    

TPBM should really go to bed but cant seem to log off from FF


----------



## fuzzier

feel like going to bed sooooooooooo tired

TPBM is in quarantine


----------



## jessfiveash

no not me   

are you fuzzier?? is it swine flu? 

TPBM is pleased its the end of the week tmw...been a long week!


----------



## fuzzier

jessiefiveash yes i am in quarantine, don't know yet as waitng for results. had all symptoms

yes its been a very long week in isolation

probably gonna be another long week next week too

TPBM is going out tonight .......................(wish i was)


----------



## linlou17

nope having my mum dad and uncle round for a meal 

TPBM - is cheering andy murray on!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessfiveash

i was     gutted he's out!

TPBM is going for a family meal this weekend


----------



## linlou17

should have been but my sister is ill in hospital so its postponed  

TPBM is having a sober weekend ( plz say yes so its not just me!!!)


----------



## fuzzier

yes, sober as always

TPBM is bored


----------



## Fraggles

No I am thinking Simon Cowell is a jerk

TPBM is agreeing with me - laugh out loud


----------



## Guest

ABSOLUTELY    

TPBM thinks Jedward are musical geniuses


----------



## Fraggles

Oh no definitely not - you know my thoughts

TPBM
Is thinking how long until the hot summer weather


----------

